# FET cycle buddies October



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi guys I thought I’d start this thread as I can see an FET thread for October but only a non medicated one. I have just done my first injection of Buserelin this morning. I didn’t think I’d feel as nervous this time as I have a son already, however, he would like a sibling so I feel a bit like the pressure is two fold! I already want it myself and feel like il be letting my boy down too if it doesn’t work!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello Hoping

I also on a medicated cycle although it started in September but transfer and the 2WW will be early October 

This is to be my first ever transfer three years in the making so I plan to keep enjoying the process and take one step at a time. Hoping for smooth transfer early next week all being well.

At what stage are you in your FET cycle? I am not familiar with Burselin.  Sending lots of baby dust!

Jx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Jupiter,

Sorry for late response! 

Oh wow how exciting, but I imagine if you’re anything like me you’ll be extremely nervous too!

I have started injecting this morning to thin the lining. Baseline scan booked for 15th October. I think transfer for me will be late October/early November!

Lots of baby dust back at you xxxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey ladies, 

I’m a little behind you guys, hoping to start burselin on CD 21 of October cycle, which will be early November for starting down regging! 
However I think I might just loiter/stalk here for a bit to see how it’s going for you guys and to see what I’ve got coming to me! 

Thanks in advance 

F xx


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi All

I am currently in the 2ww, this will be day two past transfer of a little 5 day blast.

I haven't really felt much other than the bloating and gas  from the progesterone that I was experiencing prior to transfer so not really sure how it's all going.

I wish I had some symptoms to play around with! Ha!

How is everyone doing?

Jx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies, 
Can I ask you both what process you’ve both been through/going through with the FET.... there seem to be so many different ways and I’m so confused by it all 
Thanks


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Afternoon Ladies, 
Can I ask you both what process you’ve both been through/going through with the FET.... there seem to be so many different ways and I’m so confused by it all 
Thanks


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi Fyfey

This is quite new for me, my experience is limited but for me I am on a medicated short protocol.

Cycle
Day 1 Call clinic 
Day 2 Scan & Started Oestrogen pills daily and an injection to prevent ovulation (injection only for 7 days)
Day 13 Scan to check lining
Day15 Start progesterone 
Day20 Transfer

Still on Oestrogen and Progesterone 

I think that's roughly it....


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow Jupiter, that really is short ain’t it? 
How are you feeling about it all? 
It’s a long protocol for me, start down regging on CD 21.... transfer about 5/6 weeks later... I THINK! 

Thanks and Good Luck xxx


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Afternoon ladies.  I had my transfer on Friday. Feel absolutely nothing so far in terms of symptoms but to be fair,  also had no symptoms with my daughter.  Supposed to be testing a week on Friday,  but I doubt I'll last that long.  Fingers crossed for everyone this month,  hopefully some June/ July babies 😊


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi biscuitkeeper
Very best  luck! It would be so great to have a few June/July babies!  When do you think you might start testing?  How did you manage the 2WW with your daughter?

@Fyfey...I am in 2WW hell. Sometimes I think that I am feeling something and then the next I feel nothing. The hormones are making me feel pregnant or I want to feel pregnant to keep the faith but so far I haven’t had any symptoms that cannot be explained by the oestrogen and progesterone and it’s starting to make me feel very grumpy lol


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck to you both!  

When is your OTD Jupiter? 

As Jupiter says Biscuit, when do you think you’ll start testing? 

I started testing around 9dpt last time, fresh IVF cycle.


----------



## Yorkshire123 (May 27, 2016)

Hi ladies

I’m hoping you don’t mind me joining you!

I’m just about to start drugs for a FET - hopefully later this week. I already have a little boy from a frozen cycle but have had 2 failed frozen cycles since then so not feeling to optimistic!

Hope you’re all doing okay! xx


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey Jupiter,  I actually kept a diary for my daughter and I didn't make many notes.  I do recall being a bit more neurotic  that time,  but also just had a belief we'd been successful. My daughter was actually fresh transfer,  and this is my second FET. Though the FET ended in cp in July.  On that one I was convinced I wasn't pregnant,  so perhaps that means something?! But as for grumpiness - I'm there!
I plan on testing 9dp5dt. So basically this Sunday. I would test later in the week but I just don't fancy going to work immediately after testing (and my daughter keeps getting in bed with me in the morning,  so likely difficult anyway!). 
Hi Yorkshire - good luck with the medication!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning guys, sorry I’ve been MIA I’ve had so much going on what with starting down reg and I’ve just gone back to work after basically 3 years off with my son. Why am I doing it all at once!? Need the money I guess!
I’ve been down regging with buserelin for 12 days now, I have my 1st scan to check my lining on 15th. I don’t know why but I feel like this isn’t going to work, mind you I had given up hope with my son and fell pregnant the time I didn’t think it would work! Maybe it’s a defence mechanism, I’m not going to
Lie though I’m not being as healthy as I should be, I just feel a bit overwhelmed by everything that’s going on and keep eating rubbish. Then I think I’m not going to fall because of that! Ahhhhhh help!
Hope you’re all ok, looking forward to maybe hearing some positives soon! 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Yorkshire123 (May 27, 2016)

Aw Jupiter - hope you’re feeling okay today. 2ww is so hard. I’ve always been totally rubbish and tested too early, it’s such a hard thing to manage and so many unknowns. 

AF arrived today so I’ve started the oestrogen tablets. I’ve definitely got that ‘here we go again’ feeling, so hard to manage expectations!

Anyway hope you are all okay. It’s funny how everyone has different protocols for everything. Just oestrogen tablets for me until day 12, then a scan and hopefully transfer day 20. I always forget how faffy it is organising work around so many unknowns.


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

@ Yorkshire
Thanks for the kind words. I am my own worst enemy re testing. I have re-treated to the "ignorance is bliss" stance.  I am going to try not to test now....

When do you expect your transfer to happen?

@ Hoping
Welcome back! Life is very hectic on the TTC trail

@ Fyfey
Test day is supposed to be Friday but it's just a pee test provided by the clinic. Blood tests cost extra. I think it's a bit rubbish that the clinic don't include a beta or two in the package.

AFM
Well. I have a dreadful head cold.  Sneezing and coughing.  I hope my little Bon Bon is now fully in situ and is hanging on in there.  I am trying to stay positive and keep telling myself it not over until day 11.... Ha!  

Happy end of Monday Ladies!

Gx


----------



## Yorkshire123 (May 27, 2016)

Morning everyone!

@ Jupiter first scan next week and then, all being well, transfer at the end of the following week around the 24th. Then the dreaded 2ww. I’m going to try not to test early this time but my clinic always has a really late OTD 🤦‍♀️😬.

My clinic doesn’t do betas either. So frustrating! 

Hope your coughs and sneezes get better soon! x


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Morning ladies just wanting advice I’m due for transfer today and have really bad back ache and have spotting sorry tmi it’s bright red when wiping last night, this happens every time and I’m feeling like it’s not a good idea for transfer today but they have told me to carry on last time I had seen the doctor as long as my lining is still good, 
I’m on double meds and patches feeling really anxious 
Thank you for any advice xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am just starting our FET (donor egg) this month, scan next Monday and then transfer on 24th, keeping our fingers crossed as this will be a sibling for our son (donor egg) who was born last year.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

@ Leah
Hello & Welcome!  This was my first ever transfer so can't advise but I would definitely ask for more information re the rationale to keep going if bleeding. All of our envies are so very previous to us aren't they.
How are you feeling about it all?

@ Tigs
Hello & welcome! How lovely that you are going for a sibling. Are you able to take it all in your stride having been here before!

@ Yorkshire
Thank you for the well wishes, I surely needed them as this morning is the first day that I am starting to feel better. Fingers crossed all of this hasn't ruined the cycle, I have been very unwell indeed. How are you finding the oestrogen tablets?

@ Hoping
How is the the down rigging phase going?

@ Biscuitkeeper
How's the 2ww going, any delightful symptoms?  Are you ready to test on Sunday? 

@ Fyfey
How's it going with you?

AFM It's been a really draining week having this awful cold. I really hope somehow I am still in with a chance. I try to symptom spot but the complexity of having hormone medications and an awful cold means that I can explain most of the "symptoms" away. I really don't have a confident feel about the looming result...

OTD is tomorrow. We have to work so not sure whether to test tonight, tomorrow morning or wait until after work tomorrow.  What do you guys think?

Have a lovely day everyone!

Jx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning ladies, 
How’s this month going for everyone?? 
Down regging? 2WW? 
How’s the symptoms? 

I’ve loved reading and keeping up to date with your cycles and can’t wait to hear the outcomes of everyone.... this group was such a help for me last time (5 years ago)!! 

Jupiter - in all honesty, I would test tonight! Give you time either way, before you have to head to work in the morning!  
How has the 2WW been? What day are you on? 

Previously I had a fresh cycle, transferred a day 5 blast... I tested the trigger out until I got a negative HP, which was around 4DPT - i then tested again 9DPT and got a faint positive, my OTD was 14DPT, I tested 10DPT, 11DPT and 12DPT all in the morning and was getting faint lines, after work on 12DPT I done a CBD and got 1-2 weeks preg, it was only then I truly began to believe it! 
Tested 2 days later on 14DPT/OTD and got 2-3 weeks. 

All the best and can’t wait to hear your news!  

F x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Fyfey, I am leaning towards doing a FRER tonight and then doing the official pee test tomorrow as per the clinic guidelines.

In general I am 10dp5dt but given that I didn't transfer until 2pm ish perhaps I could be considered 9dp5dt.  Do you know how exact it al is?

I was told by the clinic to test on day 11 and if I get a negative test again on day 13 before stopping the medication.

I suppose the reason I didn't test again after 6dp5dt is because I want certainty but I do see that the OTD/days until testing does appear to vary.

It's going to be a long day.....


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Any news Jupiter?


----------



## Yorkshire123 (May 27, 2016)

Evening ladies!
@Fyfey, how’s it going with the down regging ? Is it the same as for a full cycle? Hope you’re feeling okay.

@Jupiter - everything crossed for you. So impressed you’ve held out before testing. 

Hope you’re holding out okay biscuitkeeper!

I’m doing ok on the tablets so far. I think I might have had one too many today as I lost track of time but I’m hoping that’s not too much of a disaster! I concentrated so hard on the timings for the last fresh cycle but am always a bit slacker with frozen ones. 

xx


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

It's BFN for me ☹


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw Jupiter I’m so sorry to read this news! 

Have you retested today? 

Big hugs to you hun - thinking of you xzz


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jupiter - I am not sure if I feel more nervous or not now that we are trying for a sibling, our first attempt at Manchester Fertility was using the Access Fertility donor scheme and it worked first time (after 3 unsuccessful attempts) and this time we have to pay for each transfer so a bit worried it won't work the first time and we will have to go through all five frozen embyros !  

A bit more relaxed though because if none of them work I will still be very thankful for our son.


----------



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all

Sorry to jump in, I’m having a natural fet and had a monitoring scan today on day 13 and it showed 12mm follicle on right ovary and my lining was 6.5, is this good? I’m going back for another scan on Wednesday to see the difference in growth.

Last 4 months my periods have been between 27-32 days. Last month I had a positive opk on 18th September which was day 14. 

Has anyone had anything similar? Thanks all


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Jupiter {hugs}


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi All, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you all.  I am currently down regging for my third fet cycle (7th transfer) and have my baseline scan booked for tomorrow. I haven't told many people about this cycle due to just feeling so scared about it all but it'd be good to connect with some cycle buddies and talk to people who are going through the same thing. Is anyone else currently down regging? It's making me feel so tired, really hoping my scan is ok tomorrow and I can move on to the progynova which hopefully make me feel a little better. 

Thanks and wishing you all lots of luck!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Guys I’m so sorry I’ve been quiet again, been really busy!

Jupiter I’m so sorry.

Bengal hi, I’m down regging I had my baseline Tuesday and started Progynova yesterday. I’m dreadfully nervous!

Xxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hopingforasibling - remind me what protocol are you on? 
I’m awaiting day 21 to begin DR.... feel a bit stressed today, I was bleeding yesterday CD1, phoned the clinic.... got all my appointments etc... and now today... NADA!! :-( 
What’s going on, this never happens xxx


----------



## leah1234 (Sep 28, 2009)

Afternoon everyone, 
I’m feeling really negative today, this is the first FET cycle in 2 years that I haven’t bleed following transfer for the full 2 weeks which is fantastic but to day I’ve woken up and feel like I’ve no symptoms at all ☹. My breast are no longer sore and I’m less bloated which I know is due to medication, my oft is Monday so really trying to hold off testing till then as I want to hold on to any  slight feeling that this may have worked and I’m really not ready to see that not pregnant again 😢
Sorry it’s a me post hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Leah what’s your test day? I’m keeping everything crossed for you! I seem to remember no symptoms apart from I had a really strange head just before I tested with my now 3.5 year old. Fingers crossed for you!

I am on buserelin and Progynova is that what you mean 😂 I started down regging 25th September, had my baseline Tuesday just gone and got my next tracking a week today.

My little boy asked me today when he will have a little brother or sister 😩 he doesn’t know about the ivf but my friend just had a baby.

I hate that I can’t say soon because who knows! 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Leah - defo keep the faith, everyone is different and get different amount of symptoms etc... I can’t remember a great deal of symptoms with my LO, until after I tested I don’t think. 

HFAS - it sounds like your on a long protocol fet... what I’m awaiting to start... I’m eager to know the timeline as it looks like I could be cutting it fine for Christmas when I start etc! :-/ 
Have they told you when it’s likely for ET?

x


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hopingforasibling - sounds like I’m only a few days behind you. My scan went well so I’ve started progynova today which I think has given a massive headache all day. Has anyone else had that? I’ve got my next scan in a week and a bit and then hopefully schedule transfer, eek! 
Leah - I hope you’re doing ok, the tww can be really hard. I hope you’ve got nice things planned to distract yourself as much as possible.


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Transfer day for us on Monday, travelling to the clinic by myself tomorrow and staying in a hotel less than a mile from the clinic, nervous but excited.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi ladies!

Tigs good luck for tomorrow keep us updated!

Leah have you managed to hold out on testing?

Bengal that’s brilliant be nice for us to be at similar stages! I’m not suffering from headaches but have had bloating and lower abdominal pain plus gas since I started the Progynova!

Fyfey they won’t commit to anything but I think I’m looking at last week in October/first week in November. So looking at 5.5-6 weeks.

Is anyone doing anything extra with their cycle to help? I had endometrial scratch last time but they sprung when I could start on me this time so I couldn’t have it. But I’m having embryo glue. I’m worried about my weight too as I’m bigger than before 😩

Also where is everyone from? Where are you doing your treatment? Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

45 minutes to go  

We are near the Suffolk border but our treatment is at Manchester fertility

My previous 3 cycles I had the scratch and it didn't work (also glue) last time I had nothing apart from the glue and it worked, standard to have glue at Manchester fertility I think.


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

I hope your transfer went smoothly Tigs, crossing my fingers for you! 

Hopingforasibling - I'm guessing I'll get the bloating once I've been on progynova for a few more days but for now it's dizziness and nausea which is fun! I'm not having the scratch or glue, I've had the scratch before and that time was negative. I've had 3 more transfers since that one without the scratch and had chemical pregnancies so my consultant feels its not worth me having the scratch since I have some implantation. I am doing additional meds apart from the standard protocol though, so starting prednisone on Thursday and then when I start cyclogest I will also be taking clexane and prontogest.  Is anyone else taking meds for immune issues? 

I'm based in London and cycling at the Lister.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

How was transfer tigs? Thinking of you! I’m north Essex so also quite close to Suffolk border I’m at Bourn hall Colchester but transfer is Cambridge.

I’m having just the glue this time so fingers crossed, mine worked with scratch though!

Good luck Bengal, upped to 4 Progynova today and lower abdomen pain on the rise 🤦🏻‍♀️
I’m just so so hoping it will be worth it. I have such a feeling it won’t, hate being negative I just can’t seem to help it! I’m not on any other meds x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Transfer went well, embryo was all looking good and could see the part that would make the baby and the sack.  Just hope it works  , strange that hubby wasn't with me (he was looking after our little boy) but now glad to be back home, test day is 1st November.

Hopingforasibling, ah you are not far away from me at all  How are you finding Bourn Hall?


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, hope you don’t mind me joining, all being well, having transfer on1st Nov. Am also with bourne Hall . This will be second transfer after miscarriage beginning of the year. Not feeling super hopeful but trying to stay neutral at least if not super positive . Looking forward to stopping injections this weekend.

All the best to you all xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Brooky, which Bourn are you with? We could be pretty close in transfer days depending how my scan goes this Friday. I think I’m be looking at maybe the start of the following week.

Tigs so glad it went well, congrats on being pupo! I like Bourn, I got pregnant with them last time and I think they’re really nice. Felt like I was going home again when I went back in a way!
How’s your clinic?

Xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi hopingforasibling, I am at Wymondham Bourn but transfer at Wickford as that’s where my embryos are. I have my lining scan on Thursday then if ok transfer the following Friday, so fingers crossed all ok. Everything crossed for your scan and for everyone else at the different stages you are all at xx


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi ladies 
Please can I join you? I am having a transfer this afternoon. We have two day-3 embryos and 2 ok quality blasts on ice and the clinic are thawing and culturing the two day-3s to blast so we won’t know until we get there whether they’ve made it and what quality they are – stress! 
We had a miscarriage back in March/April, the first time I’ve been pregnant and the furthest we’ve got in terms of treatment and ttc, so I’m feeling very mixed about this transfer...it know I can physically get pregnant, but I don’t feel hopeful if i'm completely honest. 
How are you all doing today? 
x


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Tigs I'm glad your transfer went smoothly, congratulations on being pupo! 

Nov12 good luck with your transfer today, I hope it goes well. I can imagine waiting to see what has developed must be stressful, crossing my fingers its all good. I can understand your feeling of not being hopeful, that's how I'm feeling, it's definitely hard to feel hopeful after loss. But we have every chance this will be the one that works, try to hold on to that hope. I'm trying a mantra this time to help me feel more positive and disrupt the negative thoughts. 

I'm feeling major brain fog today, this is why I hate buserelin! It's so hard to work and do this, especially as no one knows at work. It's a constant struggle. How does everyone else manage work? Have you told people around you?


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bengal I’ve only just gone back to work properly after my son who is 3.5 years, I’m in training, I’ve told a couple of people in my training group but that’s it. It’s very tough as my new job has lots and lots to learn! It’s so difficult isn’t it, I haven’t told many people though even my best friends and mum don’t know this time 😱

Nov12 welcome! Good luck with your transfer today, let us know how it goes. Il be keeping everything crossed for you this time.

Brooky I’m also having mine over two clinics, good luck! Colchester/Cambridge aren’t committing to a date for my transfer yet not even a possibly. Mind you my plan does say 5th.


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Nov12, good luck with today! let us know how it all goes (if you want to, no pressure!) . It sounds like we are in a very similar place. It is so so hard to feel positive after a loss the first time. Such a head£&?k . I keep feeling the same, that it will be negative this time, but really there is no reason it should be. Positive Mantras is a good idea hopingforasibling. Ive not told anyone this time and it feels a lot calmer but I’ve been having counselling with a pregnancy loss charity that has helped and I thought connecting on here would be good. I will tell work colleagues if it becomes necessary, like if I start losing the plot or something! 😆 

I’ve got November 1st on my plan so assuming that it will be then if scan is all ok 🤔 hope so coz I’m off work that day anyway . 

I think it’s a totally personal thing about telling people about treatment. I’m only not this time because it added to the stress last time, having to keep people updated and especially having to tell my mum and dad that the pregnancy had ended. 

Anyway, I hope everyone is coping ok. All the best xxxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Bengal- just wanted to add, I was really nervous about telling work last time but it actually really took the pressure off, especially around asking for time off for appointments and stuff. Do you think they would be supportive if you did tell them? Luckily this time all my appointments are on my day off this time so haven’t felt need to tell them yet. 

X


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I never told anybody about our IVF (apart from afterwards  - the lady who babysat our little boy) I didn't want anybody's sympathy or them asking questions all the time.  I haven't told anybody this time either.


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Morning all 

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Bengal, how is your head today? I hate that feeling of having cotton wool for brains, it’s so tough if you’re working and cycling at the same time. In answer to your question about whether to tell, this time we’ve not really told anyone. I told one colleague yesterday because I was out of the office for the transfer and by some miracle I’ve so far gotten away with not telling my boss. Everyone at my place is very supportive, we’re a tiny company my immediate colleagues knew everything last time and were completely amazing, especially when things didn’t work out. But this time, maybe because it’s a very busy time of year for us all, I’ve kept it quieter. We’ve also not told family either, this is our 5th transfer and I find the cycle of hope and disappointment bad enough for me and my husband let alone putting grandparents into the mix. Also I think no one intends to say the wrong or hurtful thing, but our families haven’t always grasped the pain of spending many years ttc. 

Brooky, so sorry to hear about your loss, it’s totally and utterly sh!t. I don’t know about you, but I feel like throughout 6 years of ttc we have been on the wrong end of statistics and I was so angry and upset when we FINALLY beat the odds and got a positive test only to lose it a few weeks later. It was absolutely soul destroying, although I do take some comfort that I was able to get pregnant because I was really starting to think there was something terribly wrong with my uterus that the doctors hadn’t found. I completely agree with you about counselling, I’ve been seeing my therapist for 4.5 years and it’s been a complete godsend, although the cost has been a nightmare at times, esp with IVF costs

Hoping, how are you doing today? 

AFM the transfer went quite well, only one of our day-3s made it to blast and was graded 3AA but I was so convinced that they were going to say neither had made it I was quite relieved. They were a bit delayed at the clinic so I was beyond bursting for a pee and they didn’t get the embryo out first time which was a bit worrying, but other than that all fine. My OTD is Halloween which I’ve always loved, so hopefully a good amen!  

x


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Nov- Yes, that is exactly how it feels, being on the wrong side of odds all the time. But everything crossed that this time is your time. It sounds as if it was a bit of a stressful day but they got there in the end! It looks like my transfer day is going to be Halloween now! Had lining scan today and all is well, starting to feel real now! 

Hows everyone feeling? Are you managing to stay calm and distracted tigs? 

Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Brooky I kept forgetting I have had the transfer, been busy with work and my son so not much time to think about it, had a few cramps like last time but trying not to read much into that.

Not long now until your transfer Brooky.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning guys!

Glad to see all seem to be ok!

Halloween for OTD, eeeeek not long! Although I know it probably feels like a lifetime away. So I have my tracking scan today, excited and nervous all at the same time to find out transfer date. I’ve been wishing time away I just want it to be 4 weeks time so I know one way or the other!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi again all, I’ve been given my transfer date of next Wednesday, really wasn’t expecting it that quick!


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Tigs - I'm glad you've been keeping busy, helps make it pass more quickly. 

Hoping- Wow! that's super soon, exciting!. 

It's a big week next week all round by the sounds of it   eek!!

Good luck everyone. 

I'm not feeling too bad, feeling a bit sick now and again and had a sore throat for ages which is kind of worrying me a bit but couldn't get doc appointment until Tuesday. But I'm trying not to worry about it too much and keep busy. Got some new kittens a few weeks ago so that's a good distraction  

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hoping that’s so exciting! Are you going for a day 3 or blast transfer? 

Tigs sounds like you’re handling the wait really well! Have you had any other symptoms? I’ve been having night sweats, headaches and needing to pee more often, which all happened last time but I’m really not sure if it’s a sign of something happening or the bucket load of meds I’m on. 

My clinic offers a blood test on OTD but I’m feeling tempted to test early, although I did that on a previous round and got BFN and had to wait it out which was a nightmare...so maybe not! 

Hope everyone else is well! X


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

NOV12 got some symptoms (cramping and slight dizziness) which I had before but don't know like you if it is down to the meds or not   

I hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I was just wondering if you have done or are going to do anything in particular for transfer other than taking multivitamins. I think I ate Brazil nuts and pineapple last time but don’t know really if any of it makes any difference! X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Brooky I’ve already started trying to eat Brazil nuts, can’t hurt can it!

Tigs & NOV12 it’s so hard isn’t it, every little symptom makes you wonder! Also tigs it will be a blast I have 3 x grade 5 and 1 x grade 6 🤞🙏🏻

Can’t believe how quickly it’s happening. To be honest I can’t remember from before x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I only had my little boy last year and I seem to have forgotten everything....  

Oh and I have been drinking more milk and eating more cheese


----------



## Pinguino (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining here! 
I had 2 frozen embryos transferred on Wednesday, they didn’t thaw very well so they put them both in which I wasn’t expecting. We are trying for a sibling for our little boy who was from the same batch of embryos 3 years ago. We had 2 full cycles on nhs with 3 transfers and conceived my son on the 3rd attempt and froze the last 2 which we’ve just used in a funded FET cycle. 

I naively thought that it would be easier this time, especially not having to have the injections and as we have a son but I was soooooo wrong! I’ve felt pretty awful on the progynova and cyclogest and seem to be worse post transfer, today my back is killing me, I’m really bloated and feel sick and dizzy. I’ve had a bit of spotting and have been an emotional wreck since then. How is everyone else feeling? Anyone else have any spotting after embryo transfer? 

Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Tigs I read dairy wasn’t good am I wrong?

Hi Pinguino, when was your little one born? I’m also going to be trying for a sibling for my 3 year old son! I was bloated when I first started the Progynova but it seems to have calmed a bit now. Cyclogest is very messy! Don’t remember Crinone being like this.

I was hoping I wouldn’t feel as stressed but I do, mainly coz my little boy really wants a sibling xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping, I was advised by an embryologist to drink loads of milk and eat cheese for the protein.    It worked when we had our little boy


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Right il get on it


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hopingforasibling19 said:


> Right il get on it


 

Just had a tiny bit of blood when I went to the loo just now, cramping slightly too, had this last time.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Eeeeekkkk Tigs how exciting!

Isn’t it funny how we are all so different, I bled both times it didn’t work but nothing when it did x


----------



## Pinguino (Feb 2, 2016)

Hoping - my little boy was born in aug 17 so he’s a bit younger and doesn’t understand, that’s so sweet your little one is excited,
I feel a bit better today, I’ve been so bad and tested twice already even though I know it’s way to early. I’m rubbish at waiting, I don’t feel down that it was a bfn as I know it’s way to early but I might buy some sticks and just test every day as I think it might help me to prepare if it doesn’t work. How is everyone else feeling about testing early? Xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pinguino, I always try and wait, if I tested early and it was a BFN I would be so disappointed (although I know testing early there would be a high chance of a BFN) Also when I test last time (my son) the test was so strong - never had it that strong before.

Hoping - it was a tiny bit of blood and I could have easily missed it.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Tigs that’s good then, I always thought mine was implantation bleeding but it wasn’t unfortunately so if I bleed at all this time I know il have a break down 😩

Pinguino I haven’t actually told him mummy might have a baby he’s just super into it right now! Probably because a close friend has just had a baby and another is pregnant. Put on the pressure though these 3 year olds! My first 2 ivf I tested most days like you say. But by the third one I was fed up and thought there was no point, that was the one that worked! Although I did still test about 2 days early with a first response and got a strong positive xxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I didn’t test early last time and I won’t this time, I just think I would drive my self crazy testing constantly so I’d rather keep myself busy and test on test day xx


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi ladies 
Im not sure about testing early, I didn’t last time and waited for the HCG result (I did do a home test, but. I didn’t look at it until I got my blood test result) ...this time I’m not so sure. 

I’ve had a bit of a wobble today, on Thursday and Friday I really felt like something was happening, but anything I was feeling has been tapering off since yesterday, I’m 5dp5dt.. I’m still clinging to a glimmer of hope...just want an end to it now, but I feel like testing early could be more stressful!  

X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nov12 last time I only did home pregnancy test coz my clinic didn’t do blood tests. Not sure if they do it now. I’m so sure I didn’t really get many symptoms until right before I tested. So try not to worry too much x


----------



## Pinguino (Feb 2, 2016)

I’m going crazy either way! I think I’ve been worse this weekend as we had a day in Saturday as my little boy was ill, I forced myself to get out yesterday to keep busy! 

NOV12 i feel like I’ve been up and down too, Saturday I felt awful all day with backache and cramps the Sunday I didn’t have it as much, I’ve spotted a few times since Friday but it’s intermittent and mainly when I wipe. When is your OTD it sounds like we are close, mines 5th. 

I’ve been suffering really bad with brain fog and forgetfulness too, has anyone else had this? I can’t remember it being this bad.  I literally can’t get words out and people have had to help my finish my sentences, my spelling is more appalling than normal and I keep forgetting what I’m doing. It’s like that moment when you wake up some mornings and can’t remember what day it is but all day long! Please tell me I’m not just going insane?!! 🤯 xxx


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey all, so much to catch up on!

Hoping that's great that you're all scheduled in now, how are you feeling? 

Nov, congrats on transfer! Crossing my fingers for you! My head is better thanks, just tired really and ready to schedule in my transfer. One person knows at work which has actually been nice but not my boss as he's new and I'm not sure what he'd say etc. Currently just covering up with a 'hospital appointment' and then I may take a few days off around transfer. My family know I'm doing it but pretty much leave me alone because we've all been here before so I think they don't know what to say anymore. 

Welcome Pinguino, the tww can be a crazy time, so many meds and constantly wondering what's going on inside.  I've not transferred yet but having some brain fog, I think it's the buserelin, I can't wait to get off it! 

I have my lining tracking scan tomorrow and hopefully they schedule in transfer. I'm expecting it will be early next week but we shall see. 

x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ladies sorry I’m not addressing you all but I have to say..  I’m feeling really down/stressed! I’ve convinced myself it’s not going to work. I’m heavier than I was last time and probably unlike the rest of you have just been eating crap. I find it hard to eat well when I’m anxious and now I’m worried I’ve scuppered my chances 😩


----------



## Pinguino (Feb 2, 2016)

Ahh hoping, that’s normal to be up and down and don’t worry about what you are eating too much, I can’t stop at the moment, I look about 6 months pregnant today but I think that’s food more than drugs! I’ve got a constant hungover food craving feeling. As long as you avoid alcohol and cut back on caffeine I don’t think diet can make that much difference in the 2ww, it’s more of a long term effect on fertility so having a bad week won’t harm you, although eating well can help with your moods, I know that but I’m still eating bad too! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Pinguino thank you! Luckily I don’t really drink unless it’s Christmas 😂 perks of being on a life long diet I’d rather eat my calories than drink them ha ha. Also not really a tea and coffee person! I’m so nervous about tomorrow and the next 2 weeks, I have 4 blastocysts but I really don’t know how I’d feel about going again if this fails. I’m glad you’ve said you’re eating bad too makes me feel a bit more normal! X


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

So sorry you’re feeling down, like Pinguino (welcome by the way  ) says it’s totally normal to feel up and down. The hope and anguish and of course all of the hormones is an incredibly difficult thing to deal with and I think for us IVF ladies who’ve been in this game for a while, it’s easy to forget THIS IS NOT NORMAL! We go through stress, grief, invasive medical treatment which costs the earth and we grapple with fear, guilt and loneliness as other women around us start their families easily. It’s totally ok to have a wobble and to not feel good all the time, but the negative feeling doesn’t mean you will be less successful. 

I don’t know a single woman who’s gone through this process and felt at times like things haven’t been optimal, but I’ve also read so many stories of women who felt things were optimal and didn’t get the result they wanted, so try not to be too hard on yourself. If it’s any consolation at all, I drank a whole bottle of wine two days before one of my egg collections and got the best blast of all 6 collections!! I wouldn’t recommend doing that obviously (a very close friend was getting divorced and one glass just wasn’t going to cut it!), but I was wracked with guilt that I’d ruined everything. 

I had some brown spotting yesterday and totally freaked out, but it doesn’t seem to have turned red or into a proper flow. Also had a really strong headache yesterday that just wouldn’t shift. I think I’m going to test tomorrow, ahead of my beta on Thursday so that I’m vaguely prepared. By beta was low last time (67) and slow to rise which was the first sign things weren’t quite right with that pregnancy so I’m feeling pretty nervous. I feel more nervous about a low beta than a negative test I think   It was such a torturous drawn out process, I’m just hoping with my whole heart we don’t have to go through it again.  

How is everyone else today? Lots of activity this week!! 
X


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm feeling much like you today hoping, pretty negative about it all and like this will never work. I've had some good news from a friend today who just had her first donor egg cycle and is pregnant, she had her viability scan today and all looks good. I'm so happy for her but so sad for myself, and having the irrational thought that there aren't enough pregnancies to go around so I won't get pregnant. I know, completely mad! I hate this 'journey' for how it makes me feel about others pregnancies. 
I can't say I've been eating the best either, so many sweet and salty cravings! But I've been doing this so long it's impossible to be 'good' all the time, you have to let yourself live. 
I have my scan later today which is good, just want to get off buserelin and start the next phase of meds plus plan in transfer.

My fingers are crossed for you Nov that it's a nice clear positive and strong beta! I know what you mean about more nervous for a low beta than a negative, after 3 early miscarriages I can't do that drawn out process again, a negative feels like it'd be easier to deal with in some ways.  

I hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Wishing you al the best for tomorrow Hoping... will be thinking of you! Keep us posted on how it goes! 

I think we all feel the same about the eating etc and I feel that with a FET that our embryos are already made, so that side of it we don’t need to worry about... so it’s really just making sure that our uterus’ are the most welcoming they can be.... plenty Brazil nuts etc lol 😆 

I’ve been so stressed lately, so been eating so bad and drinking too much... I’m hoping that once I start down regging, I can have a good healthy 5/6 weeks... xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

So I responded to this earlier  but it appears it didn’t post which is somewhat annoying!
I took myself to the zoo today with my boys to take my mind off the impending scariness! And had my eyebrows and lashes done (not to impress the embryologist LOL) coz I’m off to London on Saturday.

Fyfey thank you! I’ve started on the Brazil nuts so definitely keeping that up. I’m nil by mouth as of midnight as I’m having transfer under general... eeek! Got to be out of the door by 7 need to be at clinic for 9:30 and it’s just under 2 hour journey minus traffic.

Bengal, great news about your friend but I know what you’re saying. I feel horrid when I’m jealous of people having babies but I think unfortunately we just can’t help it! One of my closest friends just had a baby and when she told me she had been born I cried, 50/50 happiness and jealousy. I actually hate it, I don’t want to be that jealous person! I also believe that the irrationalness is just the same with everyone. I get annoyed walking the dogs sometimes and think ‘oh I’m a horrible person (even though I’m annoyed coz they’re pulling me and eating ****e 😂) I won’t be allowed to get pregnant 🤷🏻‍♀️🤦🏻‍♀️

Nov12 how are you doing? Have you tested yet? If not do let us know when you do, obvs when you’re ready of course! Thank you so much for your response I agree with you, the emotions are too much to bare sometimes!


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, lots to catch up on! Good luck tomorrow hoping, everything crossed 🤞 . All the feelings everyone is having are totally normal! It’s ok to have those negative thoughts and feel down, I mean it’s not ok that we should have to feel like that, but it is ok if you do! It’s comforting that others mirror feelings I have had myself, such as the feeling it will never work for me and also the enormous difficulty of seeing other friends pregnant. I know what you mean about feeling like there’s are only a certain amount of pregnancies to go round, Bengal. I’m so sorry to hear you are struggling hoping, it comes in waves I think doesn’t it. Hope you start to feel a bit better.

I have been to the doc today about my persistent sore throat. She is doing tests but thinks it’s probably just a lingering viral thing. I just feel really anxious that it’s going to effect the transfer. I am going to ring clinic tomorrow and see what they think. Really don’t want to delay it if I can help it... what do you guys think? 

Oh, and also, I’m trying to eat healthily but I’m also kind of saying **** it when it comes to eating sugary stuff (I’m an addict) I’ve been eating lots of cake and It makes me happy so I figure that’s more important! Also my friend ate a packet of haribo a day when she was pregnant and that turned out ok sooo...   

Anyway all the best to all xxxx


----------



## Pinguino (Feb 2, 2016)

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow hoping! ❤ It sounds like you are doing everything right, I totally agree with NOV, I cut back on so many ‘bad foods’ during our first few years ttc and ivf and had 1 mc and 2 failed attempts, and was at my lowest weight due to cutting foods out which probably didn’t help. a few months before our successful transfer we moved near to the coast and I just thought **** it I need to enjoy life for a bit and ate and drank and relaxed, I even had a glass of wine on trigger night and a few in between the transfer and it didn’t harm our chances. 

There is so much conflicting information out there and after years of pretty much trying it all, even downing random Chinese concoctions which cost a fortune and tasted disgusting, this time I’m just trying to listen to my body - my cravings for dairy milk override everything sensible but I try to balance it with healthy meals and my brain is so foggy I’ve even had a few cups of tea in an attempt to sharpen it! 

brooky - hope you are feeling ok! When is your transfer due? Can you take some medication to hopefully get over it before transfer? I’m sure it would be fine, as long as you feel comfortable going ahead. 

I’m still addicted to testing, I think it will just help me deal with it a bit more gradually if it’s negative, I’m not getting stressed yet and it’s only day 7 tomorrow. I’ve been really bloated the last few days, I’m spotting intermittently and it’s only when I wipe and is pinky red so I’ve no idea whether that’s good or not. I definitely didn’t have as much when I had my son though. A little bit of hope in me fades every time I see it though, which is hard In work but at least I can distract myself. Also today, sorry if tmi but I’ve felt wet a few times through the day and have rushed to the loo expected to see heavy bleeding and either  had nothing or just a bit wiping. 

Re the baby situation, I was exactly the same, I avoided friends and social media at times as it’s so tough. I feel conscious of the fact that I have been successful where a lot of people are still trying for their first, I suppose one of the reasons I’m late to this thread is that I thought I should just try and get on with it and didn’t start looking for groups until I realised I was going a bit insane! although I’m in a different place in my life this time it’s still really bloody hard, and speaking to people who know what you are going through is such a huge help. ❤ 

Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Girls sorry I’m not doing a big answer but I’m just laying in clinic on a drip coz I was late to appointment as was stuck in traffic and was desperate to pee. I forgot I needed a full bladder 😩

Anyway, transfer is today, on my form they’ve put I need to test on 9th? Is that right? Doesn’t seem long enough? Xx


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Hoping 
Good luck today! 9th sounds about right if you're have a blast transfer. I was given 9 days post transfer for an HCG blood test.
X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you Nov, still waiting hopefully not too much longer xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nov have you tested? X


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

How did it go Hoping? xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

All good I’m PUPO! X


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, looking forward to hearing everyone’s news. I’m really gutted because after speaking to the doctor at Bourne I’ve been addvised not to have the transfer until I have the test results back for my sore throat   I know it’s the sensible thing to do but I am so gutted. I’m going to have to start the cycle all over again once I’m better/ all clear for anything like glandular fever    
Can’t stop feeling sorry for myself. This whole process bloody sucks!!! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh Brooky I’m so sorry, I did wonder why every single person I saw today asked me if I’d been poorly at all with coughs or colds. 
What happens regarding money etc? I’m so sorry again x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok I’ve just had a wee and there’s some pink when wiping, surely it can’t have failed already!?


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hoping - if anything that could it be implanting!!! 
I had pink when wiping with my successful round a few years back!!!! 
Plus you’ve had something in there today, could easily have aggravated something!!  Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Fyfey yeh I’m hoping it’s just the aggravation I didn’t notice anything while I was still in the clinic though!? I was thinking way too early for implantation as it was a 3AB so not like it’s hatching? Xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

I have no idea the stages of the blast are :-/ sorry! 
Bleeding doesn’t happen until your hormone levels drop which then triggers your lining to come away... so no defo can’t be an indication towards that happening at this stage. 
Everything crossed.... I saw previously your testing in 10 days - well 9 tomorrow! That’s nice and quick isn’t it? Will you be able to hold off until then?


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I can’t believe I’m already worrying, I was hoping to have hope for a little longer! I test next Saturday yea, to be honest I want to hold out cut whether I will is another story. I work Friday sat sun evenings and I’ve only just got this job. I don’t really want to go in depressed if it hasn’t worked. Which makes me want to test sooner x


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Hoping. I'm very fortunate to have nhs funding for 2 rounds so it is covered. I can't stop crying, I feel so gutted, and the stupid thing is, I don't even feel ill, I just hope I haven't made the wrong decision. I suppose in the grand scheme of things it's only a couple of months. I hope you are feeling a bit more reassured that things are still all to play for. I'm sure it was just from the transfer. I think they said to me before that there might be a little bit of blood from it... Anyway everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

It’s so easy for our minds to go into overdrive and when we worry, all the horrible negative stuff floods our minds!!!! 

I will probably need to take my own advice when it’s me on the TWW, if I ever get to that stage... (I’ve a fear of the embryo not thawing out properly) 🙈🙈 

Honestly we are our own worst enemies ain’t we? 

xxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh bless you fyfey I’m sure it will the ok!

Honestly Brooky I would be exactly the same, I’d probably be completely beside myself in the most drama queen way you can imagine so I understand how sad you must be! I’m so glad you’re nhs funded, I was lucky enough to achieve my son that way, obviously after a pregnancy it’s not free anyway BUT even if it were, my primary care trust aren’t funding any anymore. It makes me so sad for all the ladies struggling for I’ve been there! 
Let’s just hope the 2 month wait will be worth it hun! Big hugs xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning guys! So sorry I’m a nightmare since yesterday butttttt.... I went to take my Progynova this morning and I’ve realised I only took one yesterday instead of 5! Could be why I had some spotting, feel like I’ve definitely buggered it now! The problem is I was rushing to leave for 7am and my pre natal vits are the same size 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey hoping, try not to panic, have you called the clinic? Have you Been keeping up with the cyclogest? I imagine that’s the more important one. I really think you should call the clinic, I’m sure they will put your mind at rest, the spotting is probably from the procedure. Much love, sorry you’re having a stressful one xxxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

I feel a bit sad this morning but trying to keep busy and things in perspective. I’m basically going to do some mega retail therapy tomorrow with my boyf tomorrow and might dye my hair


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Congrats on being PUPO Hoping! I'm glad it all went smoothly! Try not to worry about the spotting, my clinic always say that's possible post transfer because your more sensitive down there at the moment and they've been poking around.  You should be fine about missing 4 progynova tablets too as long as you get back on your normal dose today but like brooky said, best to call the clinic to put your mind at ease. 

Sorry to hear your cycle is being delayed brooky, that can be so hard when you've set your mind on timings and got yourself ready to go.  I've had 2 cancelled cycles and they were really hard to get over initially. But use the extra months as prep and to have some Christmas fun if you can. 

How are you doing Nov and Pinguino? How is the tww treating you? 

I had my lining scan on Tuesday and now have transfer booked for next Wednesday! I'll be doing my last buserelin injection today and starting clexane, prontogest and cyclogest tomorrow. If I'm honest I'm so scared about transfer, firstly that there will be a problem with the embryos and secondly about actually having them on board and it failing.  It's most likely going to be my last transfer, a real last chance saloon for me so feels like loads is riding on it. So much pressure!!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I’ve called them they said its absolutely fine and not to panic! 

Brooky I really don’t blame you, a bit of self care/love is well in order I think! X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bengal that’s so exciting! It is so nerve wracking isn’t it! The minute you hear you have transfer booked it all becomes a bit more real! Il be keeping everything crossed for you! 

Yes Nov and Pinguino how are you guys getting on? Xxx


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi ladies 

Sorry for the slight radio silence, I just needed to get my head down and get through the last few days.

Hoping I’m so pleased your transfer went well and you’re feeling ok about the meds…I’m pretty sure I’ve missed a couple of the last few weeks and defo been late with my utrogestan a few times. 

Brooky, so sorry about your postponed transfer, you’re right that it’s best to wait but so flipping disappointing when your head is in the zone! Hopefully not too much longer to wait. 

Bengal, exciting about your transfer next week and sorry you’re feeling scared. This whole process is so incredibly daunting, but I’m sending you every positive thought. 

Fyfey, ! I completely understand your nerves about the thaw, I felt the same but we were reassured by our clinic that they will only freeze high quality embryos that are capable of surviving the freezing and thawing process and that over 95% of embryos (poss higher) will make it through thawing.

Pinguino, how are you? When’s your OTD, not long now right? 

Hello to everyone else, I hope you’re all well?

AFM I have been testing positive on FRER since 6dp5dt and I’ve just had my beta back and it’s 143 (versus 67 when I ended up miscarrying). There’s a very long way to go, but for today at least we can feel happy! 

In case any of you are are symptom spotting (who isn’t in the 2ww!!) I’ve had quite a few symptoms although they’ve come and gone including night sweats and peeing in the night (I never have to pee in the night), some cramps and twinges, brown spotting from 6-8 dpt and headaches. 

Now the wait for the viability scan in 2.5 weeks, the thought of which makes me feel sick.

X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

OMG NOV! I was concerned you were quiet coz it was bad news! Just got goosebumps reading your update! I’m so pleased for you! Big congratulations! Please keep us in the loop re scan! I’m so excited for you! I love this forum, feels like we are all in it together doesn’t it xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations NOV!!!!

Test day for us tomorrow   one minute I think I am - the next I don't - totally messes up your mind!

Last time I had itchy boobs (well nipples   ) and yesterday I was thinking I don't have those symptoms but today they were itchy ! (had itchy boobs on a natural pregnancy so I know nothing to do with the medication)  


Had some very mild cramping and very very light brown spotting.


----------



## Pinguino (Feb 2, 2016)

Congratulations Nov that’s fantastic news!!! How are you feeling? My OTD is next Wednesday, I’ve tested every day since about 5dp5dt still bfn but I won’t start stressing until next week as I know it could change, I know it’s a bit pointless but I think the longer it’s negative the more time I have to start coming to terms with if it doesn’t work.
Tiggs got everything crossed for you to get a bfp tomorrow! ❤

How is everyone feeling?

I’m still feeling bloody awful, I worked from home yesterday and had to log off and go to bed in the afternoon, my stomach was so bloated I looked about 6 months pregnant and I had bad cramps, I thought it was game over and my period was coming but other than the spotting it’s not come. Also had awful wind, sorry tmi but it’s really gross! Anyone else had this??  

Nov - have you just had brown spotting? Mine is pinky rather than red and seems to be mixed with cm but I’ve had it every day since day 3 intermittently when I wipe. 

I’m over analysing everything!! 

Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Pinguino. I understand why you’re testing every day but I just don’t think I could. I am already dreading doing it on the actual day! I may try a first response maybe a couple of days before if I’ve had no bleeding.

I feel ok, I do feel sick in the mornings but I think it’s because I take my Progynova all at once. I think we all over analyse this 2ww is the worst time ever! X


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

BFP here today !!!! Woke up and didn't want to wee (typical)   nice strong lines


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Tigs! Fantastic news! All these BFP’s are giving me so much hope! Can you and Nov just repost any symptoms you had again so I can compare? So pleased for you! Xxz


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Woo hooo! Congratulations Tigs, so happy for you! 

Hoping and pinguino thanks so much for your kind words, I hope more that anything that we’re on a roll and there will be many more positives on this board  

To answer your question about spotting Pinguino, it was mostly brown with a tiny bit of pink and then just brown. It was quite watery if that makes sense and was worse after putting in a utrogestan, I don’t know if that’s because it was the utrogestan causing irritation or if it was implantation bleeding (I didn’t have it last time). 

I kept a little record of symptoms: 

Day 5 Transfer Tuesday 22 Oct - 3aa 
Test day - Thursday 31 Oct 

Weds 1dpt - mild cramps
Thurs 2dpt - mild cramps, some pulls and twinges, night sweats, headache, pee in night 
Fri 3dpt -  as above and thirsty. Pee in night 
Sat 4dpt - early headache but went quickly. Boobs not sore. No pee in night 
Sun 5dpt-  woke up feeling completely normal, felt really cold through the day esp feet and thirsty in evening, two wees in night 
Mon 6dpt -  killer head ache, brown (stringy) and some pink spotting. Faint positive on frer. Pee in night
Tues 7dpt - brown spotting, mild cramps, boob sore. Pee in night.
Weds 8dpt - feel like I’m getting a cold, sore throat, less brown spotting, darker positive on frer
Thur 9dpt -  still feeling coldy, boobs sore esp on right, thirsty. Beta 143. 

How’s everyone else doing? 

X


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping my symptoms from day 5 of transfer have been mild cramps, a few intense ones around day 7, dizziness (hard to explain this one as when I am out it can feel like I am having an out of body experice/dizzyness don't feel 100% there) - I had that a lot with my son, increased thirst, frequent loo visits (loads yesterday), very hungry, tiny amount of pink/brown spotting, heightened sense of smell, itchy nipples yesterday.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations to all bps! I keep following  different groups because it is quite interesting to compare how different embryos or what interests me the most-blastocysts- implant. 
Nov12, you mentioned yours was 3aa, which means expanded. I have never had success with expanded ones, only hatching or hatched. My son was one of those and I’m pregnant now (21 weeks) with a girl that was a hatched one. With her, we had another one transferred, an expanded blastocyst, but it didn’t take. So, in my ivf journey, 4 expanded blastocysts never succeeded. They were all males. On the other side, a friend of mine had a female blastocyst transferred, also an expanded one and it was a success.
Just a short observation from my side because I find all of this quite intriguing, apart from being difficult, life-consuming, but hopefully successful for most!

All the best and baby dust to all the ivf lady warriors there!


----------



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Tigs33 super congratulations, I've been quietly lurking as I prepare for my cycle to start but as we shared the same due date club last year I had to  pipe up to say congrats and how exciting, I hope I'm able to join you again in the next due date journey. 

Congrats to everyone else with a bfp and baby dust to all the ladies in waiting

Hugs Ikle xxx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Iklefeet, yes I remember you! Thanks, and good luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nov wow that is super helpful! Thank you. And thank you also tigs, I don’t even have a full 2 week wait and it feels like it’s taking forever! X


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Congratulations Nov! That’s such good news!! Roll on the viability scan and getting to see your little one!! Thank you for the kind words too, it is hard but trying to focus on the positive that I have a chance and hold on to the hope. 
Thanks Hoping, it is such a rollercoaster. Just going to go with the flow until Wednesday. 😬 

Sorry if I’ve missed anything, I’m messaging on my mobile & can’t see the other messages. I hope everyone has had a good end of the week x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi ladies  how is everyone getting on? Been a bit quiet as I had work Friday evening and a day in London yesterday which was lovely to take my mind off of everything!
However when I got home I noticed that some of the cyclogest that had come back out on to my pad (sorry TMI) had a slight brown tinge to it? Also I know this is weird but since I’ve had my son and my period returned, around the time I’m due in my armpits itch like crazy and they were doing this this morning! Trying not to give up hope but it’s so difficult.

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

When is your OTD Hoping?  I am sure the itching is nothing, I believe that the cyclogest can irritate the cervix and lead to it bleeding, so I wouldn't be too worried about that.


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

I’m not convinced that the brown spotting I had was implantation bleeding Hoping,  I think it could’ve been the progesterone as it seemed worse after I put one in. How are you feeling now? Any more spotting? X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi ladies, thank you for your responses! Yes I hope that maybe the slight brown was the cyclogest as there’s been no more. 
I went to put my cyclogest in at work and realised that’s where my pessary must have come from that my 3 year old had in his hand earlier in the day.... he’d been in my bag. So I’ve only just put it in 5 hours later 😩. That will teach me to check! I have to say I’m not feeling much, some weird sort of bubbly/bloaty sensation below my ribs which I did feel when pregnant but only heavily pregnant because of where he was laying!? Tigs my OTD is Saturday.

Anyway how are you girls getting on? Xxx


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Tigs just saw your news, congratulations! How are you feeling? 
Oh no Hoping, I don't think the timing makes a huge difference as long as you take it. How are you doing? 

I'm trying not to think about Wednesday and then it hits me and I get so nervous!! Also since I've started the progesterone support I've been so bloated and a bit of a dodgy tummy, has anyone else had this?  

xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Pinky discharge this morning so went and got an FRER, sorry to be the negative one but it was negative, hope leaving the building....


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww man Hoping, I know it’s hard to remain positive, however your not out just yet! 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping that is quite early to test, keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

I am feeling ok, a bit of light cramping and starting to feel nauseous (had that all the way through my last pregnancy)


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi guys yes I know it’s early I just couldn’t help myself! No symptoms at all really x


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

How are you feeling Hoping? Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Not great, bad morning though! Still no positive test and no symptoms. Had some brown discharge but convinced myself it’s period. My boobs don’t feel like I’m pregnant at all. Couplr of twinges but nothing other than that. I feel like I’m out x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

When are you due to test? Saturday? 
When did you last test? 

Sorry for the questions! Aww hoping I’m really gutted for you.... fingers crossed a late BFP appears for you! xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes Fyfey Saturday. I broke what I said completely and have tested about 450 times 😂😂😂 obviously slightly exaggerating but it feels that way. I’ve done 2 today. What’s wrong with me!? X


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh Hoping I’m sorry your having a bad time of the tww, I hope you get a later positive. It’s still early days so try to hold on to some hope and maybe try not to test for a few days. I know easy said than done! 

I had my transfer today and all went well so I’ll shortly be joining you in the tww mind boggle!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

How did it go lovely? X


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww I know how I would be, and it’s exactly the same as you.... I think we just need to do it either to come to terms with a negative or looking for the glimmer of hope!!! 
Praying for you!!! I remember I thought I was out with DD, only to get a positive a couple of days later. 

Lovely - glad you’ve got your wee embie onboard, what did you transfer? Hope you have a relatively stress free TWW!


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

It went well thanks, they both thawed perfectly and re expanded as they should. They looked beautiful on the screen! It was a really calm and smooth transfer too. I transferred 2 blasts (my last ones, eek!) I’m not sure what their grading was but they looked great. I’m off work now until Tuesday & don’t have loads planned. So going to take it easy where I can and try to have some fun.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

hi all... sorry for jumping in late but i was trying to avoid thinking about things too much... I am 8dp5dt, 1 blasto put back, was told thawed really well, we did a completely natural cycle, no drugs at all..

Today i tested with i test from work (not branded or digital) and got a BFN, last night i had a tiny bit of brown dc and freaked out, as i normally spot in the days leadin upto AF. ive been having cramping, but no other symptoms.

im terrified it hasnt worked! my OTD is sunday 10th when i will be 11dp5dt...

am i out?

hope you are all ok! sending lots of positive thoughts..

xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi livelaughlove, I test Saturday and I’m sending all my positive thoughts, vibes and love because  I feel exactly the same as you.

You’ve probably seen my posts but I’ve been testing a lot unfortunately, I wish I hadn’t been and everything been BFN.

Let’s keep everything crossed but I feel very upset like it’s all over.

So sorry I’m not more positive x


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks Hopingforasibling19 for your reply...

I have a feeling I’m definitely out, had more now light pink last night and this morning when wiping  
That with the BFN yesterday I have lost all hope...

How are you feeling today? Have you had any spotting? 

I’ve tried to remain so positive, keep busy but now just feel like staying in bed all day... 

Hope you get the result you are hoping for tomorrow xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I’ve tested again, clear blue digital clear as day NOT PREGNANT. I have to test again Monday if tomorrow is a negative but I really don’t want to as I know the result. It’s like a kick in the teeth!
I still have 3 embryos but I don’t think I can carry on!
Sorry to hear you think you’re out too, it’s the worst feeling in the world x


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

im so sorry to hear you got another negative result. it really is completley heartbreaking.

i struggled so much to get to this point where i felt mentally ready to try a FET, i now just wish we had put both embryos back this time and not had another option after this but to give up.. Like you i am unsure if i can do this again.

praying some sort of miricle happens for us both xx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

So after thinking I’m completely out and continuing to spot, I stupidly did another cheapo test this am to prep myself for the disappointment on OTD tomorrow. However there was the faintest 2nd pink line there. I’m now really confused and it’s got my hopes up a little. I’m not sure if it’s just a dodgy test or if it’s what I’m wanting to see. Sorry for going on. We haven’t told anyone we’ve done this FET so need to vent somewhere. x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I’ve had the exact same on my test from clinic but first response still saying negative I’m
So confused. I wish I knew how to attach the picture x


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh ladies - I feel there’s a glimmer of hope here for both of you! 

Let’s figure out how to post a pic!


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

I’m praying this is a good sign for us both!!! At first I thought I was just imagining it but even my husband can see although it’s very faint... 

Hopingforasibling19, have you spoken to the clinic?...

I can’t work out how to post a pic either...

Fyfey There is indeed! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I can’t speak to my clinic over the weekend they’re shut! But I happen to be friends with one of the nurses on ********, I’ve known her since I was a child. She said they take any second line as a positive usually and to test again Monday it might be darker x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you livelaugh xxx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

That’s rubbish you can’t speak to your clinic, but good you’ve got someone to ask... fingers crossed the line keeps getting stronger! & congratulations!!.... will update tomorrow on my OTD result! xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I’m starting to think mine might be an evap line, fingers crossed for you tomorrow x


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Well OTD and I’m still none the wiser... like you I think it may be an evap line, very very very faint line today, but after test should of been read. No AF as yet, but have cramping.. I’d rather just know! I feel like so much of a failure already this is just making it worse!

How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeh I keep getting brown spotting but I do genuinely think it’s the cyclogest irritating my cervix. I think AF will come for me once I stop meds. I’ve never been on cyclogest before it’s been crinone so maybe cyclogest better at holding it off?

My clinic don’t do Beta either just pregnancy test x


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

When I did my 1st fresh cycle I found the cyclogest irritated me aswell. This time I have had a completely natural cycle, no drugs at all.

I’m not sure if my clinic done beta or not, I will ring them later to discuss x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you spoken to them livelaughlove? X


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi, no haven’t spoken to them, unfortunately missed their call and they are closed to call back in can only leave a message. They said they will speak to me tomorrow... had a look at the paperwork they gave me, it’s says a faint pink line however faint is positive. But I’m still not convinced... also just had a tiny bit of light pink d/c again on wiping so who knows... x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes I was told the same thing but I pretty much just know I’m not. Plus mine could be an evap line coz I did it at like 5:30am, didn’t think it would be positive so just went back to bed. Got up and saw it after. Obviously if it doesn’t appear in first 5 it’s an evap, but I don’t know when it appeared! I’m still so not convinced though coz every FRER I’ve done is negative and with my son it showed 2 days before OTD with FRER x


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

The more I read about evap lines I think that’s defiantly what’s happened with mine. I’ve been getting period type lower abdo pain again this evening feels like AF is going to show up soon!... 

Let’s hope we find out soon one way or the other, hate this not knowing, false hope...

If AF doesn’t show tomorrow I will go and buy a FRER..

Are you having any symptoms at all? x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

No not really but it’s the medication keeping mine at bay I think. I’m definitely a BFN! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hopingforasibling19 I'm sorry to hear about your BFN  hope your ok and you've got lots of support around you!... im still non the wiser as to whats going on, to be honest im 99% sure im out, as having more brown/pink d/c but no red bleeding yet... spoke to clinic they've just said to re-test tomorrow and let them know x


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey all, I’ve not been on here in a few days, the tww is a bit crazy so I’ve been trying to distract myself. I’m so sorry to see your news Hoping, sending you lots of love. 
Livelaughlove sounds like you’re on a bit of a rollercoaster, I hope you get some clarity soon and all is well. 
I am feeling so nervous today, I’m 6dp today and just feel so eager to know the result. I’ve had a fair few symptoms but you just never know if it’s the meds. The wait is so hard! 
I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Well looks like I’m out, tiniest faint line more so that before on test today and AF also arrived ... I think I’m having chemical pregnancies so want to discuss with consultant before our 3rd and final attempt...

Feel ok, and arranged to go back to work tomorrow to get back to normality.. 

Hopeingforasibling19 hope your ok..


Bengal21, fingers crossed for you! When’s your OTD? xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I’m so sorry livelaughlove it’s such a nightmare isn’t it. I don’t know how much longer I can keep doing it!

Thinking of you Bengal x


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

My test day is Friday, so not far away been feels far at this point doesn't it. I'm so sorry livelaughlove that it looks like a chemical, it's so hard. I hope being back at work has been ok today. 

Thanks Hoping x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Good luck today Bengal thinking of you x


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

It feels so strange to say this but I got a BFP yesterday. I’m trying to stay cautiously optimistic that this one will stay with me for the long haul! I have my scan booked for a couple weeks time but will be anxiously testing a few more times to see if things are progressing. 
I hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

That’s amazing news I’m so pleased for you, congratulations! X


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you! It’s super early days so feeling very cautious but happy to say today I’m pregnant, eek! X


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Huge congratulations Bengal...long may it continue x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations Bengal !!!


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Nov and Tigs, it still feels so surreal!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know, feels strange doesn't it, we have got an early scan on Wednesday


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Good luck, I hope it goes well. Mine is booked for 2 weeks time. Feel like I'm holding my breathe until then!


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

7 week scan all went ok, good size and a nice strong heartbeat


----------



## Bengal21 (Aug 13, 2016)

Aw that's great news, many congratulations Tigs! May you continue to have a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------

